# Goals for the season>> sticky



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

write down your goals for the season here and if you fail to reach them you have the rest of us to harass you. i will start.

id like to run these rivers
South Fork Little Wind River!
Graves Creek!
Lions Creek! 
Eagle Creek!
aswell as attend the Little White, North Fork, and Green Race and attend the first ever undercover big timber local race on top of the stuff i did last year cause you cant not do it its all too good.

something to make you think deep


----------



## spider (Jun 20, 2011)

Lochsa
NF Flathead
Lower Salmon
Beartrap canyon
Cataract
Belt Creek
SF Snake
Work 
I know these rivers aren't the gnar but with a wife, lil' boy and a job it will take some work. 
I already got the smith done and have done the belt but have yet to do the others. Should be pretty busy trying to knock those out.


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

My goal is to finally run Browns Canyon in it's entirety without swimming out of my hardshell. Also to get on some overnight float trips, I haven't done enough on-river camping yet.


----------



## RockyMt.Razorback (Apr 19, 2012)

I would like to run: some for the fist time, some again 
Laps on OBJ (only got on it 3 times last year)
Daisey Creek
Get the Quadrupile crown in CB (never gotten one)
Lake Creek
Clear Creek of the Ark 
Escalante 
Laps on Bailey 
Black Canyon 
fryingpan
gore 
Parts of the payettes



Attend the North Fork, Gopro, Green races and go to Bailyfest and gorefest


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

My goal is to stay safe and roll with it. Let the future unfold and not put too many expectations out there. The more new rivers I float the more I appreciate the old ones I've ran! With all that said I mostly look forward to some new lines on old runs.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

New to me:
Beartrap

Must do more:
Some more Dirty 30's on the Lochsa
Swan River/Wild Mile


----------



## Schutzie (Feb 5, 2013)

Get wet
Get drunk
Get laid

Not necessarily in that order........


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

Camp out of my boat in some cool places. 
Run some new whitewater. 
Run some repeat quality whitewater.
Do a boof.
Invent some new hand signals to overuse with my bros.


----------



## BryanS. (Jun 22, 2012)

Get over 500 river miles. The bulk of it through multi-day raft trips, backed up with many kayak day trips. Got over 200 miles already on seven new rivers and a few old ones. Also, my first self-support multi-day solo raft trip.


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

100+ days on the rio. 19 so far.
Multiple self support runs. To that end already got 4 days on the Salt and 3 on Westwater. Both personal first D's.
Utah runs:
Escalante
Muddy
San Rafael
Dirty Devil
Virgin Narrows
San Juan
Green
CO. 

NM
Chama
parts of the Rio Grande

CO.
overnight(s) in Browns 
Eleven Mile
Bailey
Conejos sp?
Ruby Horsethief
Dolores - would really like to paddle from the alpine headwaters to the CO.
San Miguel
Poudre

No way I catch all the natural flow desert runs this year but the to do list has to be open to what is available when I am.


----------



## Toshkya (Nov 26, 2012)

40 nights of river camping.
150 days on local river runs.
500 river miles.


----------



## tango (Feb 1, 2006)

paddle front range mank
rehab my sore ankle
never piton
don't break a kayak
squirt boat once in a while
scumbag many shuttles
enjoy the sunshine on my face
make new friends
kick it with old friends
talk shit around campfires
set safety
be in the right place at the right time
watch friends style rapids
hand paddle sometimes

run new rapids
run new rivers
run my fav rivers and creeks
yule creek
crystal gorge
lake creek
vallecito
paddle solo more
black canyon
big south
embudo
run a real waterfall (in CO?!)
sleep in the dirt
do rock spins
splats
be completely exhausted from kayaking at night

charge hard regularly


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

I was hoping for 40 days of skiing. With a little last minute push,, I might get 50. 

Good thread Mike. Boating goals will mostly be to get Riley firing up more stuff, but skiing completely preempted any pool sessions. Anyone doing midweek pool sessions?


----------



## Bayou (Jan 31, 2011)

List of shit to do... my first real spring/summer in Denver: 

_Strictly rafting_

-San Juan River: Sand Island to Mexican Hat
-Hit up the Moab Daily a few times. 
-Dolores River... will she run? Will I time it correctly? 
-Eagle River day trip
-Upper Colorado 
-overnighter on the Arkansas River
-Clear Creek wherever I can 


If I can do half of those I'll be happy.


----------



## Anchorless (Aug 3, 2010)

dirtbagkayaker said:


> My goal is to stay safe and roll with it. Let the future unfold and not put too many expectations out there. The more new rivers I float the more I appreciate the old ones I've ran! With all that said I mostly look forward to some new lines on old runs.


This is about where I'm at. 

I feel as if I've regressed a bit this year. I'm a class IV- boater, but I'm having mental and comfort issues stepping up beyond that on a regular basis. I want to be absolutely confident with my boating before stepping up to regular must-make moves and serious consequences. So I guess I'm straddling that line between pushing myself and honing my skills. In doing so I find myself playboating 80% of the time, and running rivers the rest. 

In the meantime, I'd like to run more rivers beyond the Payettes this year. Bruneau, Murtaugh, and Lochsa are on my lists.


----------



## winterday (Apr 17, 2013)

*I have a coice for your adventure *

I'm selling the kayak and reviews it. Don't you try to see this site 
maybe you will get some ideas inflatablekayakreview.com


----------



## stupka (Sep 6, 2012)

tango said:


> paddle front range mank
> rehab my sore ankle
> never piton
> don't break a kayak
> ...


Minus sore ankle, squirting, and yule creek...that's a huge HELL YES!!!!


----------



## Mark the dude (Mar 18, 2005)

May - lochsa
June - lots of days on the poudre
July - lots of days on the poudre
August - move to oahu and surf for the next 5 years


----------



## Roy (Oct 30, 2003)

If I can kick it off with both Escalante and Embudo, then I figure I'm off to a good start!


----------



## jpwinc (Sep 19, 2008)

*The Virgin Narrows?*

Way back in 1979 we did a few trips on the Virgin River before they put in the Quail creek diversion. 

In fact I think it may have been 77 or 78, but anyway one time we started at Virgin Ut, with the intent that we would go all the way to mesquite NV in 3 days using Sport Yaks. 

On that trip we learned that they were not indestructable, and that is why I learned how to fix Plastic Kayaks. That is by breaking a couple of sport yaks. 

I remember portaging and repelling down a cliff with our little orange row boats. I thought to my self.... What is wrong with this picture? Anyway what a cool think it is to feel indestructable. Be carefull out there. 

Jack


----------



## keith-stone (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm new...so if I can get comfortable on class 3 and spend a bunch of days on the river I'll be happy.


----------



## kuuskv (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm with Tango - "charge hard regularly"

We'll see how much of this actually happens, but:

Regular after work runs on bailey, usb, clear creek
Embudo
CB Quadra
Black Boxes (lets hope they go!)
Fish Creek
Cross Mtn Gorge
Clear Creek Ark laps for a whole weekend
OBJ Laps for a whole weekend
Crystal Drainage (except yule...)
Durango box canyons (doesn't matter which ones, they're all rad)


To top it all off, I'd like to try the sickbird loop in boulder. We'll have to see if the stars align to make that one happen.


Lets paddle.


----------



## lemsip (Sep 11, 2009)

Fix my back with physician therapy so I can paddle without being a liability to everyone I am with. Paddle with my daughter as much as possible.


----------



## Claytonious (Jan 17, 2008)

With a two year old and another due in June I am kind of limited to single day trips...

I would like to creek boat 15 times this season, attend Bailey Fest, Get back up to the level of class V minus ish, Hit up the Green Truss while I am out in the gorge.


----------



## BlueTurf (Mar 9, 2013)

Spending quality time with friends and family on trips. Hopefully my own boat.


----------



## milo (Apr 21, 2004)

.... Double run in the MONTROSE BOX.... Dyrango creeking... Overnight, self support the Upper A.... Farm some wool, boof some shit....


----------



## kayakerkev (Jan 25, 2008)

Cant help myself....

Pandora's @ 2,000
Vallecito @ 2.6 or higher(wood is gone for now)
Pinos @ good flow
Upper Florida overnighter
Upper Vallecito from source
Crazy Woman
Lime Creek (all sections)
Upper lake creek @1,500 or higher (with rednek)
Lake creek "Big four"
Big South
West Fork San Juan
Treasure Creek
Upper Death
M-Box (I get the ivy pretty bad though)
Embudo
Upper Salt ( if it were legal)

Long-term: Stikine ( with my posse!)


Overnight Rafting: Cat canyon (layover at #10)
Salt (done)
Dolores
San Juan
Chama
Upper A

I would lke to run other stuff too, maybe something I dont even know about yet!!!!
Getting stoked
Kev D-out


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

Paddle every month of the year.


----------



## adgeiser (May 26, 2009)

.... To have dry clothes at every take out. 

Seriously that's it.


----------



## yourrealdad (May 25, 2004)

-To get on the river more than the 5 times I was on it last year
-Boat something in Durango
-Boat at least the upper part of the Crystal Gorge
-3 New sections of river
-Teach my friends how to kayak
-Bow stall (this has been a goal from day one) I will offer anyone $50 if they can get me to bow stall consistently on the river (pool doesn't count)
-Pass my masters classes
-Get married
-Make sure my soon to be wife enjoys her 1st river trip on the Middle Fork of the Salmon
-Figure out a crew that I can run with in Glenwood

Thanks Mike,
I have a busy ass schedule this summer and now I have even more to do.


----------



## Aysx (Apr 26, 2013)

Get a new boat and some good gear
Relearn the skills I've lost and refine the ones that I haven't
Find a paddle buddy or group
Enjoy some time on the water a couple times each month
Conquer the runs that beat me
Find some new friends
Encourage friends and family to join me
Eat chocolate


----------



## spider (Jun 20, 2011)

spider said:


> Lochsa
> NF Flathead
> Lower Salmon
> Beartrap canyon
> ...


Well I've knocked out lochsa, beartrap, smith, Yellowstone , gallatin, and am headed to the belt creek this weekend followed by the Dearborn on tuesday. 
I've got 300+ miles and over 20 days on the river since April 11th. Great spring so far!

I really need to curb my addiction and head to work.


----------

